# New 2 the crew!



## KlassyLaLoLuv (Aug 2, 2011)

_*Hello everyone! I'm LoLo and I'm new to the site. I have a PASSION for makeup. I'm mostly interested in different eyeshadow looks/blends and lip tar designs. *_


----------



## bis (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi LoLo, welcome to Specktra  Great you decided to join. Did you already look at the FOTD section?


----------



## KlassyLaLoLuv (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't yet. But now that you've mentioned it I'm going to check it out right now as we speak. THANKS!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

to specktra! i agree, the FOTD section and tutorials section is a great place to look


----------



## KlassyLaLoLuv (Aug 4, 2011)

I looked and I DO like that section!!!! Found a lot of pretty looks in that section too.


----------

